# Valentine's gloat



## Fsyxxx (Feb 3, 2016)

not a tool but really awesome. My wife got me this for valentines but couldn't wait to give it to me. It's an all wood watch. Made from sandalwood. Think it may be one of the coolest gifts I've ever received.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Tony (Feb 3, 2016)

That's too cool! I look at those all the time, really nice. Tony

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sprung (Feb 3, 2016)

Very nice! My wife and I have been looking at getting one for me sometime, hopefully soon - also in Sandalwood.


----------



## SENC (Feb 3, 2016)

Tony said:


> I look at those all the time.


Yuk, yuk.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 3, 2016)

SENC said:


> Yuk, yuk.



At least I didn't say I've been watching for those!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 3, 2016)

I like these, but the way I abuse my watches tit would never stand the test of time with me....


----------



## Tony (Feb 3, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I like these, but the way I abuse my watches tit would never stand the test of time with me....



Dang Marc, what are doing with your watch and your...... ????????

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 3, 2016)

Nice gift! I think you and I were admiring some at SWAT together. I lose watches too easily and plus I do NOT like anything on my wrists. Almost a phoibia for me....



ripjack13 said:


> I like these, but the way I abuse my watches tit would never stand the test of time with me....



Easy with the boob jokes fella.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Feb 3, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I like these, but the way I abuse my watches tit would never stand the test of time with me....



Are you beating one with the other or what?!?!?!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 3, 2016)

rats...I didn't catch that goof...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 3, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> rats...I didn't catch that goof...


I know that's why I thought I'd keep you abreast of the situation bra . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 3, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> rats...I didn't catch that goof...



What a boob you are to miss that!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Feb 3, 2016)

Tony said:


> What a boob you are to miss that!!


 
Easy now it's time we nipple this in the bud, bud.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SENC (Feb 3, 2016)

There are a bunch of boobs on this thread, that is certain.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 3, 2016)

Boy, you guys are milking this one...

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 3, 2016)

I am e-lactating not to respond to your ribald.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 3, 2016)

FYI Greg, your thread has officially been taken over by your bosom buddies . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 3, 2016)

You dirty minded  men. Neither tit or tat, you shouldn't think like that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 3, 2016)

By the way, that is a cool watch.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 3, 2016)

Wait, I got one more....

I hope you're not upset Marc, we're your friends, we're here to lift and support you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 3, 2016)

ironman123 said:


> By the way, that is a cool watch.



Watch? Hmm...my mammary isn't what it used to be...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Fsyxxx (Feb 3, 2016)

So I suppose when my wife asks how many people liked or way cooled the watch o should tell her 38dd?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Tony (Feb 3, 2016)

Fsyxxx said:


> ......38dd?



Greg, I think it's supposed to be big D's , but that might just be my personal preference. Tony


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 3, 2016)

Get a nice rack to sit that watch on?

Reactions: Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 3, 2016)

Fsyxxx said:


> So I suppose when my wife asks how many people liked or way cooled the watch o should tell her 38dd?



Tell her just a big pair of nut jobs in Silicon valley did . . . . 

(oh no, more body part jokes)


----------



## Kevin (Feb 3, 2016)

Leaveage the cleavage jokes alone, Tone . . . .


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 3, 2016)

If nothing else, this thread should perk some people up.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 3, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Get a nice rack to sit that watch on?



Greg, I think this would be perfect for your watch! Tony

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 3, 2016)

Tony that is cool wood art. I wonder what my wife would say if I started manufacturing those.

_Kevin why are you making titty cabinets?

I read an article in a wood design magazine that said we should try to incorporate things we think about most into our work and came up with this._

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Feb 3, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Tony that is cool wood art. I wonder what my wife would say if I started manufacturing those.
> 
> _Kevin why are you making titty cabinets?
> 
> ...



In all honesty, this is on my Bucket List of things to attempt to make. Mostly just to see if I can, there's no way my wife would ever let me put it up! I figure it can't be that hard for me, after all, it's just a 3 dimensional version of one of my cutting boards right?!?!?!?

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------

